# Followup Pictures



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, some of you will remember that ShawnP and MikeZ double teamed me about a week and a half ago in this thread. I'm just now getting around to posting the pics, so here they are.

MikeZ's Hit:

ShawnP's Atomic Bomb:

ShawnP's picture is missing the Willy Wonka DVD, as it was in my room and I dind't feel like getting up to get it..

Thanks again guys!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

You are wuite welcome man.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wow...thats quite the load you got there....I like the little indian statue


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice !

Those guys realy slammed you ! WTG !!!!!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice hit guys....

This is only further proof that life at the chocolate factory, is SWEET!!!!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW,those are some great hits  enjoy


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Wow!

Davidoff Millineum Robusto (the best in the line), and that pimipin' Gurkha mug make that thing deadly by itself. 

What a haul brother!

Enjoy the Boli PC,


ATL


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow really nice hits!!! Enjoy those smokes:w


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

nice! i love the indian.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

wow, WTG guys!! Awesome hits!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice tag team guys I love the little statue.

T


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Usually it isn't good to be tea-bagged by two guys named Mike and Shawn, but it looks like you did okay!!!

PS. I'm surprised nobody else has made a tea-bag joke yet?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Usually it isn't good to be tea-bagged by two guys named Mike and Shawn, but it looks like you did okay!!!
> 
> PS. I'm surprised nobody else has made a tea-bag joke yet?


LMFAO Nooner!


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Holy crapola what a nice surprise. First picture looks like a selection of top rate smokes and the second one is a whole lot of lovin.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

Millow said:


> nice! i love the indian.


What he said....And that Cohiba looks good too


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

tadams17 said:


> What he said....And that Cohiba looks good too


if it's anything like the Siglo VI I had the other night, it will be AMAZING!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

One of those looks like a torano signature line.. Definetly smoke that one! I loved the one I smoked!
Scott


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> One of those looks like a torano signature line.. Definetly smoke that one! I loved the one I smoked!
> Scott


I was actually contemplating that for tonight.. but I'm not sure if I'm gonna be able to get a smoke in or not..


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow. Nice hit.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice line up, WTG guys. That'll keep ya busy for a while.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

thats awsome


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Hope you enjoyed that mug NICK LMAO

Everyone , ask him what he did!!!!

Go ahead ask the Oompa


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Hope you enjoyed that mug NICK LMAO
> 
> Everyone , ask him what he did!!!!
> 
> Go ahead ask the Oompa


Yes, it's true... I was carrying the mug to the fridge to refill it, and somehow, somehow my stubby little oompa fingers let it fall.. It hit the ground, BOUNCED (I was so happy to see it bounce!), then shattered when it hit the ground the second time... I'm so mad at myself right now... cbid, here I come! Guess I'll replace the one I lost, and have a few more for bombs... Thanks Shawn, I enjoyed the mug for the time I had it!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

oompa doompa doompity do
you broke the mug i gifted to you

what do you get when you break a big......MUG
You fingers are slippery LIKE A SLUG

It hit the floor with such a CRASH
cremosa's for you and your STASH


You get no.........You get no.........You get no more bombs from me

Oompa Doompa Doompity do


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

HOLY CRAP, I bout peed myself! Can someone hit shawn with some RG for that, I need to spread it around! :r :r!!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Can someone hit shawn with some RG for that...


Done


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> HOLY CRAP, I bout peed myself! Can someone hit shawn with some RG for that, I need to spread it around! :r :r!!


DONE and done, any chance to help someone who gives our lil' oompa a hard time.

Time to look at updating the work force Shawn, just think of all the chocolate hitting the ground, and Nick using the 5 sec. rule....Bad oompa!!!!


----------

